# How do I keep Christmas trees alive?



## Mel! (Nov 22, 2007)

Every year I buy a live Christmas tree in a pot hoping to plant it outside when the thaw comes. 
Well they keep dying before I get a chance to plant them outside.
Would anyone have any tips about keeping it alive?
Mel


----------



## Bilby (Nov 22, 2007)

What have you been doing?  Probably easier to suggest where you are going wrong rather than come up with ideas.

What is the root system like on the trees generally?


----------



## Rom (Nov 22, 2007)

Is the pot too small?


----------



## Mel! (Nov 22, 2007)

The tree is around 4 feet tall. I usually just leave it in the pot is comes in and hope to plant it outside in March. I keep it until then in the house so the sudden change of temperature wont kill it. Maybe I should put it ouside sooner, in case the pot is too small? I have another pot which is slightly bigger than the one it comes in. I wonder if it would be worth transferring it to that one. And it is a prettier pot for Christmas too. 

I usually water it now and again. I wait until the soil is dry and then give water. This seems to keep my house plants healthy but not the Christmas trees. 

I dont know anything about root systems so I cant coment about that.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 22, 2007)

As to the roots I was wondering if they were cut/damaged when the retailer puts it in the pot.  I'm with Rom that it might need a bigger pot but I am loathe to suggest doing it before Christmas in case it starts to wilt.

How long do you have it before it starts to look dodgy? If it is slowly dying from day one (effectively), it could be that it has got damaged roots. Try another retailer if you usually go to the same one. (Always assuming that you have that as an option.)

Don't know that you will have much luck but you can try a couple of things:  Transplant it into a much bigger tub - this is a tree don't forget, put some sort of mulch and water retaining crystals around the base (but not to close to the trunk) (the crystals can be mixed in with the soil), use a product that protects the tree from stress (we have something called StressGuard) as you are trying to grow it in a warm environment (assuming you have fires/heaters on in winter) and keep the soil moist.

Still think you have damaged roots as the main reason. These trees aren't treated with a lot of respect by some retailers - just a quick buck. I would be looking for one that was grown in a bag rather than something sold in a pot.


----------



## Mel! (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks very much for the tips Bilby.
Unfortunately I think u may be right about the roots being damaged since the the trees never survive. 

I usually dont notice the Christmas tree is dying until it starts shedding a lot of needles. 



Mel


----------



## Bilby (Nov 22, 2007)

Look Mel, I have khaki coloured thumbs but I watch/listen to a lot of gardening shows. However there maybe a much more experienced gardener that can help you more.

When you get rid of this year's tree, take it out of the pot and have a look at the roots. I suspect you will find they have been cut, or if grown in the pot, severely pot-bound.  Think it is one of those markets where they do NOT want you growing your own so it doesn't do them any good to look after the plant.  It just needs to last to Christmas Day and then most people just chuck them out.  It seems such a sin.


----------



## Mel! (Nov 22, 2007)

It sure is a pit Bilby.
At least the trees make compost for the garden. I usually chop them up into little pieces when I find they are dead and then feed the garden with them. 

Mel


----------



## Bilby (Nov 22, 2007)

Gee you're good!  I leave nature to provide mulch for my garden - I have a lot of trees with an abundance of dropping leaves!


----------



## auntdot (Nov 22, 2007)

You cannot keep a tree in the house for months. Usually only a week to ten days is recommended. 

You have to plant it even if it is cold outside.  So if your ground is going to be frozen, dig the hole for it earlier. Then plant it even if it is cold.

If you Google living Christmas tree care you will find a number ways to take care of your tree.

Good luck this year.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 22, 2007)

my Tree expert friend said:

As a general rule, trees don't like being brought inside. Iin bonsai, the rule of thumb is, for every day inside, a tree needs 5 days outside to recover.

The absolute worst time of year to bring a tree inside is winter. The tree (even conifers) will have gone into dormancy (or very slow 'tickover' metabolism) and bringing it into a warm, centrally heated (i.e. extremely dry) environment demands water from the leaves (or needles) that the roots can't supply because the tree is dormant.

Sometimes the warmth can trigger a false spring, in which case, the tree will begin growing and then putting it outside in freezing temperatures will kill it.

I say all this just to show that the odds are stacked against your mate. However, there are some things that can be done do to increase his (or her) odds.

1) Make sure the tree is properly potted. Many of these 'potted live' trees have just been ripped from the ground and have no useful roots to speak of. These trees will hold their needles for longer than cut trees, but will still invariably die.

2) Make sure it hasn't been sprayed with one of those 'anti needle-shedding' sprays (that stop christmas trees shedding all over the place). It's essentially a laquer that stick the needles to the tree but will clog the pores and will suffocate it.

3) Place it as far away from radiators or other sources of dry heat as possible.

4) Spray with a fine mist of water at least twice a day to keep up the humidity around the needles.

5) Don't let the soil in the pot dry out (aim to keep it damp, not wet).

6) Keep it inside for as short a time as possible.

7) When putting it out, don't put it straight out into a freezing frosty garden. Put it in a well lit but sheltered area (south facing wall), out of any harsh winds and protect it from hard freezing for the rest of that winter.

8) If it makes it that far, put it into prepared ground in early spring (late Feb. Early March).


----------



## Mel! (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Auntdot
That might be what I am doing wrong. I think I will try putting it outside at the end of January instead of March. I know it will still be in the house for longer than a week, but I like to have it in the house until Chirstmas is well and truely over. 

I put all dead plants, vegetable trimmings and fruit peal in the garden Bilby. I put some of them at the bottom of pots in which I am going to plant something. 

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks YT
If this tree survives it will be the first time ever I managed to keep one alive. 
Hopefully having all this information will be what it takes but I think u are right, the odds are against it because I want to keep it in the house for the entire Christmas season. It makes me feel cheerful. I am planning to buy it today and Christmas is not properly over until the end of January.

Mel


----------



## Claire (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh, deary me.  There is a big difference in pine trees.  A Norfolk pine is a tropical plant, others are cold weather plants.  BIG difference.  Norfolk pines have to come in after the first sign of frost, others can live outside.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 22, 2007)

Mel! said:


> I put some of them at the bottom of pots in which I am going to plant something.
> 
> Mel


Oh!  I put cleaned small cat food tins at the bottom of my pots. The rust seems to help quite a few plants. Have to try the peelings too!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mel! (Nov 22, 2007)

Claire, I think it is called a Norway spruce. 

Bilby that rust idea sounds good. Maybe plants need a lot of iron. I could  feed some tins to the plants as well as vegetable trimmings instead of tossing them in the recycling.


----------



## Constance (Nov 22, 2007)

Aunt Dot is exactly right with her directions, except that you might want to harden the tree off in a protected place for a few days before you put it in the hole.


----------



## Mel! (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Constance.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 22, 2007)

My old neighbors used to set theirs on their porch right after Christmas and the wife's father came for it in a couple weeks to plant it on his property.  It wasn't in a pot though.  It was wrapped up in burlap like typical of a rootball.  I have no idea what kind of stand they used to keep it from tipping.


----------



## Mel! (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Pacanis


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mel!! I have a Norwegian spruce also, and it has to be moved next year (March time), they are Lovely trees!

but you`re looking at a good 6 foot Radius (12 foot Dia) and a good 60+ foot in height!
I live right in the center of town, they`ll see this for Miles around eventually )

so Planning is a Good idea before you commit! 
oh yeah and don`t forget to buy a few Blueberry bushes to go under it too when it`s a little older


----------



## Mel! (Nov 22, 2007)

YT if it survives and reaches its 6 foot radius it will take up my whole garden.


----------



## lulu (Nov 22, 2007)

We have finally won this battle!  We bnought a small tree this year, in summer, as a garden tree.  Its alive and thriving, we'll pull it in for Christmas then out it out knowing it will live.


----------



## Mel! (Nov 23, 2007)

Congratulations LuLu
Looks like the thing to do is plant a small one in a pot outside so it will be just about big enough by Christmas and then move it to outside after Christmas and transplant it in the garden. 
I will do this for next year if I can find a small Christmas tree in Spring or Summer.

Doe anyone know much does a Christmas tree grow per year?


----------



## lulu (Nov 23, 2007)

Depends on variety I guess, as well as conditions!  Just to make i clear, our tree is small, maybe four feet...we'll be wheeling him in for as many Chrstmases as he survives for   I hope, in a HUGE pot we have for his last resting pot, this will be some time.
 It sems kind of sad to me the time of year associated with nativy results in the opposite for so any trees!


----------



## Mel! (Nov 23, 2007)

So long as they are used for firewood or compost I dont mind so much. 
It would be sad if they were actually being wasted.
Mel


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are some tips on growing living Christmas trees from Clemson University.

Living Christmas Trees


Balled-and-burlapped or container-grown Christmas trees can be planted out as landscape trees after Christmas. This way of enjoying a Christmas tree is practical in South Carolina, where the mild late-December or early-January weather is ideal for tree planting. With care and planning, your Christmas tree will serve as a living memory for many years.

PLANNING AHEAD

There are a number of different things to consider when planning to use a living Christmas tree indoors.

Living trees can stay in the house for only a brief period, no more than 7 to 10 days. Longer periods in a home can lead to death of the tree.
Make sure that the tree will fit into your landscape. Most trees used as Christmas trees will eventually reach heights of 40 to 60 feet.
Select a species that is well-suited to growing in your area. The tree will be inside for a very short time compared to the time that you will have it in your landscape.
Living trees are very heavy. They will be even heavier, since it is necessary to keep the roots constantly moist. Be sure that you can manage to move this much weight around without damaging either the tree or yourself. Container-grown trees are usually lighter and easier to handle.

SELECTING A HEALTHY TREE

Living Christmas trees can be purchased at many nurseries and garden centers and at some retail lots and choose-and-cut farms. Choose your tree early before for the best selection. You can store the tree in your yard until ready to bring inside, if you keep it moist, with the root ball covered with mulch.

Look for trees with healthy, well-colored needles. Avoid those that show brown tips, are yellowing or shedding. Container-grown trees should not be rootbound. Check to see that the root ball of a balled-and-burlapped tree is firm. Trees with loose or pancaked root balls are unlikely to survive. After purchase, be especially careful to avoid injury to the tree’s root system. Do not carry the tree by its trunk or drop the tree on its root ball.

CARE OF THE TREE IN THE HOME

The high temperatures and low humidity levels in houses are stressful to trees. Follow these tips to give your tree the best care and help ensure success.

Before moving the tree inside the house, help it adjust by moving it to an unheated but sheltered area such as a garage or porch for a couple of days.
Keep the tree in the house for no more than 7 to 10 days.
Locate the tree indoors in as cool a location as possible. Keep it away from heating vents, fireplaces and other heat sources. Use limited numbers of miniature tree lights.
Provide as much natural light as possible.
Place the root ball or container in a water holding tub. Fill the bottom two inches of the tub with gravel and place the ball or container on the gravel. This will keep the tree from sitting in water.
Keep the root ball constantly and evenly moist, but not flooded. A handy technique for watering trees while indoors is to place crushed ice over the top of the root ball.
A piece of pipe inserted vertically at the side of the tub provides an easy way to check water level in the tub. If there is water at the bottom of the pipe, you do not need to water the tree. You can check the water level by inserting a "dip stick" into the pipe.

PLANTING AND CARE

After the holidays, readjust the tree to outdoor temperatures by placing it back on the sheltered porch or in the garage for several days. It is important to plant your tree as soon as possible after the holidays. Do not wait until spring.

Select a planting site that has will-drained soil, full sun and that is appropriate for the mature tree’s size.

Plant your tree in a hole that is the same depth but at least twice and preferably five times wider than the root ball. Be sure not to plant the tree too deeply.

Remove synthetic burlap completely since it can cause root girdling. Remove natural burlap from the top of the root ball, to avoid drying out the root ball. Remove containers from container-grown trees and cut and loosen any encircling roots.

Remove at least the top portion of wire tree baskets after the root ball is in the planting hole. Fill the hole around the freshly set tree with the loosened, unamended soil from the planting hole. Backfill around the root ball in stages, gently firming in each layer of soil. Water well to settle the soil and eliminate air pockets. Apply 2 or 3 inches of mulch on top of the root ball. It is not necessary to fertilize until spring.


----------



## Mel! (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks very much for the info SierraCook.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 28, 2007)

here`s a Mega-Genius idea for you, why don`t you buy TWO this year, keep one outside and do what you normally do with the other.


----------



## Mel! (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, I would  still be murdering the same number of trees as I did last year if I did that YT.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 28, 2007)

well, you`de be murdering one and saving another, so it`s like only 50% as bad as last year


----------



## Mel! (Nov 28, 2007)

Well that is a point. 
I would be saving one of them from dying in somebody elses overheated house.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 28, 2007)

Mel! said:


> Thanks Auntdot
> That might be what I am doing wrong. I think I will try putting it outside at the end of January instead of March. I know it will still be in the house for longer than a week, but I like to have it in the house until Chirstmas is well and truely over.
> 
> Mel


 
Please listen to Auntdot.

I guarentee you, if you leave your live tree in the house, even taking extreme care to temper it and have it as cold as possible, for more than 7 to 10 days, it will not survive the transplant.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 28, 2007)

We have an artificial one with fibreoptic lights, but I am not sure how I can keep it alive this year as we got a 7months old hyperactive kitten who already weighs 5kg (11lb)... I have a nasty feeling he will take it as his new toy...


----------



## Mel! (Nov 30, 2007)

bethzaring said:


> Please listen to Auntdot.


 
Indeed, Auntdot seems very wise.

Urmaniac, I have a child. Children, pets and Christmas trees.............


----------



## Bilby (Nov 30, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:


> We have an artificial one with fibreoptic lights, but I am not sure how I can keep it alive this year as we got a 7months old hyperactive kitten who already weighs 5kg (11lb)... I have a nasty feeling he will take it as his new toy...


When I had four little kittens running around the house, I had to move the tree into the bathroom whenever I went out - I had several glass ornaments which would have done them more harm than the loss of the ornament. On top of which, until I moved the tree away, I would come home and find the tree had fallen down or the branches were bent, or ornaments had turned into good footballs...

Always unplug the tree when it isn't in use cos they will bite through a live electrical wire if you aren't careful. Tinsel is also very dangerous for them, esp those long icicle strands.

Have you got a child proof barrier?  That can help but ideally, just try to keep kitten and tree separate.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 3, 2007)

She is 7 now Bilby so I dont need the child barrier.
The main problem now is me and her dont have the same taste in Christmas tree decorations.

Mel


----------



## carolily531 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Tree??*

What kind of tree is it?  Is it a tree that will grow in your agricultural area?  I agree, get that tree outside!


----------



## Mel! (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry Carolily. Looks like I will be killing the tree because I want to have it in the house for a couple of months. 
But I wont get a turkey so I can feel somewhat like a smug do gooder. 

Mel


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 4, 2007)

The only live trees that I've seen planted successfully are those that are especially sold with the roots wrapped in burlap and are meant to be planted after the holiday. I think you would have to leave it outdoors until you can plant it.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Lyndalou


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 4, 2007)

Mel, I successfully do what you are attempting to do, but I use a cut tree, not a live tree.  We put our tree up right after Thanksgiving and take it down in Feb. or March.  By that time, the goats have a real treat to eat!


----------



## Mel! (Dec 6, 2007)

bethzaring said:


> Mel, I successfully do what you are attempting to do, but I use a cut tree, not a live tree. We put our tree up right after Thanksgiving and take it down in Feb. or March. By that time, the goats have a real treat to eat!


 

Well at least it is not wasted if the goats get a good feed.


----------

